
The Witcher 3 Nintendo Switch Port, Optimizations Detailed in New GTC 2020 Video - pjmlp
https://wccftech.com/the-witcher-3-nintendo-switch-cpu-optimizations/
======
hombre_fatal
[https://developer.nvidia.com/gtc/2020/video/s22697](https://developer.nvidia.com/gtc/2020/video/s22697)

Pretty impressive work.

